# Rat lovers! Forum question!



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

So, I'm a longtime rat lover and owner, and currently looking for a forum, as insightful and caring as our own BF and TFK forum! So far I've heard of rat list, on yahoo, though I've sent my invite to the forum manager, an haven't gotten accepted or gotten a reply back. =[
There is rat palace, which is an invaluable resource, but the forum has been moved and closed. 
I'm at a loss to find some place to rant, rave and talk to other rat fanatics!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

+1. I am on the ratlist, but I'm not a massive fan.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Betta fish is so awesome I want to find the same for my ratties! I love my girls!


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

A good forum for information is 'The Rat Shack'. I am just a lurker there though,because I find people there can sometimes be condescending. 

I don't know of anymore RAT only forums,because the main one I used (RMCA) seemed to of closed down. I cannot find it anymore. There is also 'Goosemoose', but I find that is similar to 'The Rat Shack'.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I would highly suggest against The Rat Shack, 100% hands down. The forum is full of better than thou members, very cliquish, and unless you have top of the line products and feed the best of the best, you're picked apart. I was a member for a few years on there, and it got the the point where I had to leave. Heaven forbid you have a different opinion than a Mod (who all know each other personally), they will tear you apart. The last issue that went on there was a bunch of them calling the local SPCA on a woman and telling them she was a puppy mill so they would go to her house and remove her pet rats. And also, the Admin and Mods were caught talking about members and making fun of them in the private area of the forum. 100% would not recommend this forum. My nickname is the same on there, I have nothing to hide.

As far as that, I have not found a great rat forum. I would never join Goosemoose as they kinda promote rat breeding/breeders and seeing as I only support rescue.... blah.

Good luck.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah, i joined rat shack, but found they were kind of condescending, and like you said, holier than thou. A good resource, but i think ill stick with BF! Even a betta website has rat lovers who are actually willing to help/talk without preaching and thinking your abusing your rats cause you dont have a ferret nation!
*sigh* BettaFish/TFK is a gem among stones.


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

I am a fellow rat lover at heart. I don't currently have any but I have owned a fair few in my days. I used to be an active member of Rat Chatter but I'm not sure if that site is still up and running or not. :/ I loved every one of my rats, even the first one I had that I swear to this day hated me... lol So Anyone want to chat about rats can feel free to pm me!

I even went as far as to have my (favorite, shhhh don't tell) male, Oromis's Photo professionally taken, lol








There's my little man. I miss him so much! It's been over 2 years since he died.  oh well. It stinks how short their cute little lives are. That is probably the reason I don't have any right now, can't deal with the heartbreak.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey now, I have a ferret nation and I feed harlan teklad haha You'll always find people who are great with other types on animals on a fish forum (or whatever forum you're on). We have lots of great rat owners on here!

I've owned rats for almost 10 years, sadly I have 5 boys now but I won't be getting more rats after they pass. I lost my twin brothers this summer (23 and 24m) and my heart isn't in it anymore. They took my heart with them 

Here they are (black hooded, Sam and Dean) with Stewart (these were our first three after a short break). I lost Stewart a year ago from chronic URI


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I know what you mean. My heart rat, Creature, a black hooded, lived an amazing 3.5 years! I was so crushed when she passed..She had moved to three different states with me, and was with me during the hardest part of my life..she was always there with a chutter and a snuggle, and in her old age, was the biggest cuddler ever. I still get sad, even though its been two years.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Aw pitluvs! Im sorry you feel that way...I think ill always have ratties...each one had held a special place in my heart, but i know that there are always more looking to chutter thier way in..its devastating when they pass, but I like to keep a balance of old and young, so i always have youngins to dote on when an older rattie passes...

I may get to a point where i cut myself off, bjut i just love having thier little faces in my room..my mom calls me crazy and my boyfriend thinks it exsessive for them to have three cages, but nothings too much for my babies!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I've had rats since 2003, so I've always had different groups of ages. I took a break from 2007-2009 while I had my first child but as soon as I could get a new pair of boys I did. That was Sam and Dean, and then we drove 12 round trip to rescue Stewart and Shai. Shai was left behind at an apartment after a fire, and the clean up crew contacted me asking if I could take him. Poor rat was black, but ended up being a beautiful beige self. He sadly didn't live with us long, a very large tumor took him from us. I then adopted 2 brothers and a father from Maritime Rat Rescue, drove another 10h round trip to get them. Then it was random rescues here and there of single boys who needed a home (and a friend). I have owned 14 boys since 2009, I still have 5. 

The ones I have now are Ash, Loki and Bobby. Ash and Loki were left over boys that got too big for someone to feed their snake. Friend of my fiance at work asked him if he could take them. We had to pretend to be snake owners to get the boys because the owner didn't want them to go as pets. I've done worst things to get a pet out of a bad situation lol They came home last Christmas, best boys ever. Bobby was rescued from my local SPCA with his cage mate, an African Soft Fur Mouse named Chuck. Chuck passed away this summer and Bobby moved in with Loki and Ash. 

Bobby:









Loki:









Ash:









The other two are Jimmy and Stitch. I was talking with a lady online about her two rats she needed to find a home for. She was sleeping on a cousins sofa because she couldn't move into her house with them. Before we could finalize taking them in, she lost her net and we didn't have eachothers numbers. She ended up taking them to the pet store. Thankfully we came in the next day and there they were, and we took them home. I sent her a nice email telling her we did get them and they are safe. She was SO happy when she got the email. I did end up paying a pet store for them, but now that I'm not on the Shack, I don't have anyone making me feel like mulm for doing it.

I don't have a pic of Jimmy and Stitch on photobucket.. but here's their home


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow! your boys are so adorable!
I wish i could do long distance rescues, but I dont have a car, and my parents would never drive that far for a rat! Theyd say just get one from a store...they dont understand lol

The one from the fire, thats amazing...im so happy he got to live his days out with you..do you think the smoke from the fire is a cause for the tumor?

Have you had females? I notice yours are all boys..Id love to get a boy, but theres no vets around here that will spay/nueter..=[ Id absolutely love to have boy/girl pairs, but right now thats not possible..

And i notice you use the stacking bins as houses, i do the same thing! Thier so cheap, and you can easily cut holes in them for double. triple, floor houses!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

And what amazing luck at going to the pet store right after they were dropped off! And kudos to the girl sleeping on her friends couch cause of her rats..Ive done the same thing. At one point i was homeless with three rats, and we loved in a car because in new jersey, few landlords allowed rats. But my babies are just what they are, My Babies, and ive gladly gone without to get them food, and toys and things they need.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Honestly, I think the smoke inhalation could have caused the tumor. We don't know how old Shai was, but I have never had another male with a tumor. Poor little guy was in the apartment when the fire broke out and he was sitting in a cage full of water from the sprinklers. The woman moved out and told the clean up crew to toss him outside. They fed him for a week with their lunches until they found me. He was never a fan of other rats, so he lived alone and spent every night out on the sofa with us 

Shai:









My sister actually helped me with the three boys, she drove me half way to pick them up  My family is very supportive of animal rescue and transport. Actually, last April I went to another province by boat (15h out at sea in a storm) and then took him 2hs to my Mom's and she drove him 6h to the next person. He ended up going from St John, Newfoundland to Montreal, Quebec! This year we have helped 5 cats with transport 

I only have boys, as a rule. No unwanted litters here! Our vet does neuters but not spays  I don't much care for female rats though, I find them very flighty and hyper, where my boys are loveble hams that sleep on my lap and love cuddles. I do however help when females need a temp place to stay. I babysat two sister for a month, and rescues 3 females from the SPCA that stayed with me for a month while I found them a home. I ended up giving someone my Martins ferret cage so they could adopt them 

Good for you, putting your babies first! I haven't had to be in the position, but I am sure I would do the same thing. I actually hit a rough spot once where I didn't eat for 3 weeks because I fed my pets instead. The things we do hey?


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, I wish my family was that supportive! Once were living on our own, i plan on fostering, and helping out, but as of now, im at my limit of animals..lol

Ive always had girls, save one male, but he got loose one time, and was loose for two weeks, in the basement i was living in..i searched everywhere, everyday, and finally found the poor thing under the pooltable amid boxes, surrounded by the heads of mice. Apparently, it was what he was eating, and defending himself from those two weeks..i honestly had figured hed gotten outside, cause the food i was leaving wasnt touched..He was never the same again, and frequently attacked, but I left him to himself, until one day i found him passed, curled in a little ball. 

Ive heard that males are more cuddly, but my females have always cuddled. I wish there was a spay/neuter vet near me, cause id love to have a fat ball of love boy...lol 

My Creature was like Shai, never really cared for other rats, and needed to always dominate, and was generally crabby towards others, and honestly just loved to be with me. Sitting, cuddling, rididng in my pocket or my shoulder..I took her to school with me, and my proffessors all loved her, and some never even realized she was there!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I've got my 5 fat boys, though sadly my oldest boys are now 25 months and Hyde seems to be developing a tumour. Hopefuly the vet will be able to tell me on Monday for sure. Chances are it is benign, but I don't know if I want to risk surgery for my fat man. Just imagining life without his gorgeous furry face absolutely breaks my heart, though. I wish they lived longer. I want 20 years with my boys!

When the sad inevitable happens, though, I am going to neuter Richelieu, D'Artagnan and Willoughby, get a hairless girl from my breeder friends and have her spayed, and have them all live together. One of the reasons I want a hairless is because the nakies these girls breed are SO gentle. They brought over their 10-week-old nakie girl for a visit, and at that age she should have been climbing the walls. Instead, she spent an hour curled up asleep on my shoulder, gently holding the chain of my necklace in her little paws. I very nearly didn't let them take her away again.  Also, with all my rats desexed I would be able to adopt both genders from the RSPCA. I adore my boys and I will never choose girls OVER boys, but I would love to have a mix.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

VikingPrincess said:


> A good forum for information is 'The Rat Shack'. I am just a lurker there though,because I find people there can sometimes be condescending.
> 
> I don't know of anymore RAT only forums,because the main one I used (RMCA) seemed to of closed down. I cannot find it anymore. There is also 'Goosemoose', but I find that is similar to 'The Rat Shack'.


Sorry you feel that way. You shouldn't feel like you have to hide from all these crazy betta people (myself included). We just care for the fish alot and we may come across harsh when trying to be helpful.


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I would highly suggest against The Rat Shack, 100% hands down. The forum is full of better than thou members, very cliquish, and unless you have top of the line products and feed the best of the best, you're picked apart. I was a member for a few years on there, and it got the the point where I had to leave. Heaven forbid you have a different opinion than a Mod (who all know each other personally), they will tear you apart. The last issue that went on there was a bunch of them calling the local SPCA on a woman and telling them she was a puppy mill so they would go to her house and remove her pet rats. And also, the Admin and Mods were caught talking about members and making fun of them in the private area of the forum. 100% would not recommend this forum. My nickname is the same on there, I have nothing to hide.
> 
> As far as that, I have not found a great rat forum. I would never join Goosemoose as they kinda promote rat breeding/breeders and seeing as I only support rescue.... blah.
> 
> Good luck.


I only recommend that forum for info. I actually have not been on there in awhile. 




BettaMommy531rip said:


> Sorry you feel that way. You shouldn't feel like you have to hide from all these crazy betta people (myself included). We just care for the fish alot and we may come across harsh when trying to be helpful.


Oh no,wasn't talking about this forum...was talking about lurking on The Rat Shack! I actually like this forum...:-D


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

I have had rats now about 11+ yrs or so. I started out with girls and loved them, but my very first male rat was a big boy named Saukrates. What a big mushy ball of love! I totally fell for males now and now I prefer the males. 

Currently have 6 boys and 2 girls. The girls are a lot more hyper and active then my boys, but Caoimhe is an especially sweet girl and she gives kisses. My girls though are not inclined to sit with me while I am on the computer or watching TV/movie...the boys will. The boys will curl up with me...such cuties.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I just adore my boys! Years ago, I had 60 rats at once, way over my head. But I had males and females (never had a single litter born at my home) and I loved the girls personalities, but they were so independent. I like the boys cause they depend on me lol I guess that's why I'm a dog person, not a cat person per say. After these boys, I'm done for a while. If I ever get into rats again, 3 is my max lol They are expensive to vet here. A simple URI can run up to $300. Euth is $160


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I just adore my boys! Years ago, I had 60 rats at once, way over my head. But I had males and females (never had a single litter born at my home) and I loved the girls personalities, but they were so independent. I like the boys cause they depend on me lol I guess that's why I'm a dog person, not a cat person per say. After these boys, I'm done for a while. If I ever get into rats again, 3 is my max lol They are expensive to vet here. A simple URI can run up to $300. Euth is $160


The most I had at a time was 33. I have 8 now...8 is A LOT easier to manage, but I don't regret having more then 8 (generally I have about 15 at a time). It was a lot of work, especially when everyone had RI's at once...OMG talk about stress! :shock: But I don't regret any of it. I will never have that many at once again though. I could only imagine 60!

Funny,I am also a dog person and not into cats. I love the dependable personalities. 

I could never NOT have rats. There was a time a couple years ago I had NONE and my home felt empty. I will never let that happen again...haha. 
Euthanasia here is $25 and as for meds for RI's,it all depends on how many rats you have that need to be treated, the price varies. But to just bring a rat into the vet (before meds and everything) it is $50 just to be seen. 

Also I am trying to reply to your PM and for some reason it won't let me....:-?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

How does your vet to euth though? That could be why it's so cheap there. Here, we sedate, gas and inject. A lot of vets only gas, or just inject. I don't take chances with my guys, so I get all three done. My vet also lets me be present.

You can answer me here... yes or no? Then I can send you a PM stating why I asked my question LOL


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

The vets here gas and inject,at least my OLD vet did. She recently left (to go onto better things...she is the full time vet at the Humane Society now) and I have to find a new vet. 

It is a lot more expensive to euthanize bigger animals...dogs, cats, guinea pigs and so on. But I only ever had to pay $25 to have a rat euthanized. 

Yes and I finally was able to reply.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Here, there is only one vet who will see rats so I guess she can charge as she please lol 

But yeah, I have the dog, the cats, a dragon, and all the fish tanks. Something has to go and seeing as I could have my dragon for another 4-5 years. I also have two toddlers lol


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm lucky, most vets here will see rats and we actually have a ratty expert in the city. I went to see her with Hyde the other day and she was amazing. Most vets hold the rat on the table and try to lift them to use the stethoscope etc. She sat down and cuddled him, laid him on her lap and stroked him ears to tail, the way he loves, then gently wormed the stethoscope under him and did all her checks like that. He's never been so happy at the vet! Not to say any of the other vets are bad, but she's just fantastic. It is a bit more expensive than my normal vet, but so worth it.


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Here, there is only one vet who will see rats so I guess she can charge as she please lol
> 
> But yeah, I have the dog, the cats, a dragon, and all the fish tanks. Something has to go and seeing as I could have my dragon for another 4-5 years. I also have two toddlers lol


How many fish tanks do you have? 

I have the rats,gerbils,scorpion enclosure and the tanks 3 betta ones and a 29 gallon) and I have a 7 yr old and occasionally foster dogs.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have the 29g, two 10g, 15g, 5g, and two 1.5g. My head spins but I just adore having fish lol My apartment isn't the biggest either, so too many stationary pet items. I'd never give my ratters away, but I won't be taking more in either. I also have my own cat, a rescue cat, and a foster feral cat that need a lot of my attention. I hope to help more with the local feral rescue.

Someone tried to get me to take in their 5 pet mice the other day, broke my heart 

Bom, sometimes spending that little extra on great care is so so worth it haha


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I have the 29g, two 10g, 15g, 5g, and two 1.5g. My head spins but I just adore having fish lol My apartment isn't the biggest either, so too many stationary pet items. I'd never give my ratters away, but I won't be taking more in either. I also have my own cat, a rescue cat, and a foster feral cat that need a lot of my attention. I hope to help more with the local feral rescue.
> 
> Someone tried to get me to take in their 5 pet mice the other day, broke my heart
> 
> Bom, sometimes spending that little extra on great care is so so worth it haha


Awww,well it is understandable. You know your limits. 

I know,it breaks my heart when I cannot take a new animal either. Rats especially,people message me sometimes with rats they need to rehome or friends of theirs who have rats that need a new home,but I cannot take them all.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I wish I could have what you guys have! I had to fight for a partner for my girlie, and my bf bought me the two babies, and I still don't have a partner for sammi! sigh. I'm now looking on CL and might be getting a year old female, but it's not set in stone.

I've been lucky, none of my ratties have had to go to the vet. My girls have always passed in Thier sleep, and Creature, my heart rat died in my hands. 

I did have a ferret that one day started walking in circles and acting funny, brought him to our exotics ER vet, and it turns out when I rescued him, he had ear mites in his second ear canal, [i never knew/saw symptoms] and during his time with me, the ear mites somehow got into his brain. When they did surgery they found brain damage, but managed to save him. The bill was $764 and He wasn't able to eat, move, or go to the bathroom by himself, So I had to feed him via syringe, stimulate him using his faculties, and move and position him every half hour for about a month. When he was able to move and go to the bathroom, i praised him so much, everytine he saw me, hed run to the litter box and poop. He always expected lovins, which i gave him. Smelly greeting, but i guess it made him happy. Lol .I was more than willing to do all of this, but Ozzy was never the same. He was still a cuddlier, but right when you were comfortable, he would savagely attack the nearest part of you. He went vicious. My hands, wrists, knees, thighs even my breast were victims. It ended up that I couldn't trust him at all, and sadly he was like this for the next six months, till he passed away buried in his fabric pile. I still miss the old Ozzy...


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww,sorry to hear about Ozzy. Thats sad. But at least he had you for his last months and sounds like you cared for him very much,even though he was a nasty little fella in the end. 
:-(

Your lucky none of your rats had to go to the vet. RI's are so common in them. I have had rats though that have never had to go to the vet too. But I have also had times where I would have 13-15 rats and everyone needed to be on antibiotics for RI's. A lot of stress, but anything to make them better.


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh and to add,tumors are supposedly really common in females. I only ever had two girls with tumors! :-D Even my oldies didn't get them. I believe their diet (which I make similar to Suebee's and also mix with lab blocks, veggies, grains...etc) plays a huge part in this. Because I have been feeding this for years with no problems, instead they seem healthier.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Princess, mind sharing your mix with me? lol Right now we feed lab bloacks (harlan and living world) but I'd like to make a mix they can have every now and then.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'd really like the recipe too! I've been trying to make one, but a proven redipe is ever better!


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

One of my male rats has a big abscess on the side of his foot. It's all gross looking and has a big scab. He got bit badly a few months ago right where the abscess has formed. He got vet treatment for that, but it was obviously not enough to prevent it.

I'm making a vet appointment for him tomorrow. Not comfortable dealing with it myself. :-(


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Poor Hyde has bumblefoot because he is a fatty. It looks bad, like a big red abcess.  I hope it goes well at the vet, LionCalie!

+1 on the recipe. I'm ordering some new rat blocks, but it's nice to supplement it with a mix now and again.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Aww, poor Hyde indeed. I hope he heals up quickly. 

Last night my boys abscess burst, now it is just a nasty hole. I'm debating about if I should still take him to the vet or treat it myself now that the hard part is over. I was reading what I should do and it looks like I will need to flush it 2-3 times a day with diluted Betadine.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I would like to know what kind of cages everyone is using. I've had pet rats but always kept them in aquariums. I always hated that as a home but they were always well cared for.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, aquariums aren't great because of the lack of ventilation. I have a Ferplast Furet Tower. http://www.petcentreonline.co.uk/ecommerce/Scripts/prodView~idproduct~989.htm I don't think they are readily available in the USA, though. I had to order mine from Europe.

LionCalie: that sounds yucky.  I hope your boy is ok!


----------

